# The Return Of The Seiko Samurai



## Tazmo61

The Seiko prospex samurai 2017 collection , a review and price .

https://monochrome-watches.com/seiko-prospex-samurai-2017-collection-srpb49k1-srpb51k1-srpb53k1-srpb55k1-review-price/


----------



## relaxer7

I likey... but with longer lugs and a Pepsi bezel please :thumbsup:


----------



## Alan C

I'm a fan. Just waiting for the Pepsi, which apparently you can get in Europe now.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Caller.

I wish the bezel in the pic was all blue.


----------



## Tazmo61

Caller. said:


> I wish the bezel in the pic was all blue.


 I have to agree , I think it would look amazing :thumbsup:


----------



## Roger the Dodger

relaxer7 said:


> I likey... but with longer lugs and a Pepsi bezel please :thumbsup:


 Can't do anything about the lugs, but this is the Pepsi version...


----------



## Pete wilding

Lovely watches,.........


----------



## Kev7950

Really like these watches


----------



## Robti

This or a sumo ?


----------



## Ging

Very nice


----------



## irons

Really thinking of getting one of these. Can anyone tell me what the lug width is? I've heard 21mm and 22mm, just wondering if it will fit my straps/Natos.

Nice piece though, love the Seiko divers.


----------



## Alan C

irons said:


> Really thinking of getting one of these. Can anyone tell me what the lug width is? I've heard 21mm and 22mm, just wondering if it will fit my straps/Natos.
> Nice piece though, love the Seiko divers.


It's 22mm. I've just bought some NATO's, a rubber and a blue Colareb for mine.
















Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## irons

Thanks Alan C. That's what I was hoping for. Got a few rubber and Nato straps at 22mm. Now I just have to make up my mind what bezel I like. Leaning toward a pepsi.


----------



## Buuk

Loving my JDM Samurai 'Blue Lagoon'. Currently residing on a boggo SKX rubber strap as the standard metal bracelet feels/sound a bit tinny.


----------



## RSR934

I was looking for one of these to purchase for myself. Undecided on which colour and / or strap combo to go for I purchased a Seiko turtle blue lagoon (SRPB11J1) instead. Now saving for a samurai, still undecided on colour etc, decision, decisions.


----------



## NickT

Really nice watches!


----------



## Robti

If this and a sumo were the same price which one would you go for and why ?

Thanks


----------



## JayDeep

Yeah they're nice. I'm more a fan of the Stargate, white dial especially. But these are very nice. Now if only they offered then with Sapphire... I'd be in.


----------



## Buuk

Black And Gold Samurai arrived recently. Very nice watch, especially the gunmetal grey colour of the watch case.


----------



## Alan C

Buuk said:


> Black And Gold Samurai arrived recently. Very nice watch, especially the gunmetal grey colour of the watch case.


Do you have any pictures?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Buuk

Alan C said:


> Do you have any pictures?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


 Just some less than brilliant iPhone pics here...

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/115125-happy-monday-new-arrival/&do=embed


----------



## badgersdad

I generally prefer divers on bracelets, but I think this one really suits a rubber.


----------



## vlad6604

samourai SRPB55J1


----------



## Sway

Alan C said:


> It's 22mm. I've just bought some NATO's, a rubber and a blue Colareb for mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Nice! Where did you get the NATOs from?

Sent from my PLK-L01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alan C

Sway said:


> Nice! Where did you get the NATOs from?
> 
> Sent from my PLK-L01 using Tapatalk


Watchgecko I think.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sway

Alan C said:


> Watchgecko I think.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Thanks Alan! 

Sent from my PLK-L01 using Tapatalk


----------

